
2y chart of European carbon emission allowances - rmoriz
https://www.theice.com/products/197/EUA-Futures/data?marketId=400185&span=3
======
rmoriz
Primary market is at EEX exchange (but chart not linkable)
[https://www.eex.com/en/products/environmental-
markets/emissi...](https://www.eex.com/en/products/environmental-
markets/emissions-secondary-market/introduction)

